# Kindly suggest budget PSU for my system urgent.



## sainath (Oct 5, 2013)

My system configurations are-

CPU - Intel Pentium G2020
RAM - 6GB DDR3 Dual channel RAM 1333mhz
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2
Monitor - Dell IN1930 18.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor 
HDD - Seagate 500GB SATA & 160GB SATA
Graphics Card - Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6750 2gb DDR3
LG DVD ROM

My budget is strictly around ~2.8k not more than that. My graphics card requires 450watt PSU with 6-pin power connector. My old iball power supply is insufficient to handle it.
I will buy it locally by visiting Lamington Road or online through flipkart.
I'm confused in between Cooler Master Thunder 450W, Corsair VS450 450 Watt and Corsair SMPS CX430.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

sainath said:


> My system configurations are-
> 
> CPU - Intel Pentium G2020
> RAM - 6GB DDR3 Dual channel RAM 1333mhz
> ...



Antec VP450 -2600. Don't ever go for Coolermaster.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 6, 2013)

you can go for Cooler Master GX series if Antec is not available.


----------



## sainath (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guy's thanks for your suggestions bought Antec VP450p @ 2.5k from primeabgb


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Antec VP450 -2600. Don't ever go for Coolermaster.



The newer units from CM are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs btw.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> The newer units from CM are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs btw.



can you confirm the OEM of new GX II series power supplies?


----------



## maheshn (Oct 8, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> The newer units from CM are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs btw.



Only the V series is by Seasonic. The others are Enhance, and atleast one of them is a total stop gap arrangement - go take a look at the soldering/PCB/Inner works on this. 


```
*www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=353
```

Also, they cheated of sorts by giving a rifle bearing fan when it says HDB Bearing on the box. Like the previous person said, I would still be *very* careful about buying a CM power supply. Not that the right models aren't good. The Silent Pro Gold Series and V series are superb. Stay away from their low end stuff though.

PS I don't work for CM *or* Antec. Just passing the information.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 9, 2013)

The good ones from CM are highly overpriced.


----------

